# Ascaso Dream Group Head leak problem



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

I have an 2011 Ascaso dream, it is the one with the solenoid valve and has a discharge tube on the left hand side.

There is a problem in so far as when water is being demanded through the steam wand, that is with the pump running and steam valve open, a trickle of water discharges through the group head.

Ive never used this feature, if I need to warm cups or pass some water through the system I always just run not through the group. But Im looking to sell this on so would like to fix. Anyone have any ideas as to what the problem might be.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

The 3 way version of the dream can suffer from the internal boiler pipe cracking causing it to leak as you are describing. I recently rebuilt one and was a bit fiddly but the part was very cheap from an excellent company.. I'll try to find details for you.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanyou @HizerKite for that. I had given up on anyone answering this. Heres a picture of the inside. Theres no sign of any leakage internally. Its hardly been used.









Could you indicate where this part is

Thanyou, Malcolm.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking at the diagram here;

http://www.coffeemachines.gr/coffeemachines/images/stories/SpareParts/espressomachines/ascasodreamboilergroup-1.jpg

I would guess that the problem is with a poor seating of plug 1.13 with the underside of the boiler. There is a similar arrangement on the lesser Gaggias without an OPV valve to regulate brew pressure.

I would remove the plug (I am guessing that it is rubber) and clean it and the underside of the boiler where it seats . You will need to remove item 1.277 on underside of the group head after removing the shower screen to get at it.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanyou fro your comments @Norvin. That diagram doesnt look like the machine I have. Its has the 3 way solenoid valve and a discharge tube on the left hand side. It looks more like this I think. Its a 2011 model, it was a purchased for use on a narrow boat where it was used for about four years and since has been in storage (Ive been using a Francis Francis X1, my wife liked the orange!!).









Any other ideas??

Malcolm


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

In which case, I would clean the solenoid plunger and its seat. You need to remove the solenoid coil and unscrew the plunger housing to get at it.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree, definitely check the solenoid 1st. The last Ascaso I fixed had a crack in the pipe numbered l.2212 in the parts diagram, obviously to replace means dismantling the boiler but is not a massive job. I got the replacement part from a company called Blue Star Coffee, this was a while ago so hope they are still trading. I did initially receive the wrong part but they were extremely helpful and sent the correct part very quickly without requesting return off the original and at no extra cost. I have used them since and are very reasonable price wise with excellent service.

Looking on the invoice it's just called 'Ascaso Group Pipe'. Is worth contacting them if it is cracked and making sure they know it's the pipe for the 3 way solenoid valve model as there are as I'm sure you are aware a few different versions.

As Norvin says, definitely try cleaning the solenoid first as is a very likely suspect and will be much easier to sort.

This link should take you to my facebook page and a photo of the Ascaso I fixed with the leaking pipe...

https://www.facebook.com/1226435145...2643514575238/289926654513589/?type=3&theater

Let me know how you get on.

Richard


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Thankyou @HizerKite and @Norvin for the information. I'll start with the solenoid and report back. probably be after the weekend now. Ive checked Blue Star coffee and they have the internal boiler pipe should I need that. I may need some guidance should it get to that stage. I'll check your facebook page and see if youve documented that procedure. Thanks again.

Malcolm


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Well @HizerKite the solenoid looked spotless, no obvious problems there gave it t good clean but the problem still persists. So it looks like its the internal boiler pipe. Is that simply a case of the four hex bolts around the crops or does the whole boiler have to come out.

Malcolm


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

MalcolmH said:


> Well @HizerKite the solenoid looked spotless, no obvious problems there gave it t good clean but the problem still persists. So it looks like its the internal boiler pipe. Is that simply a case of the four hex bolts around the crops or does the whole boiler have to come out.
> 
> Malcolm


You need to get the boiler apart and it needs to come out so you can replace the pipe. they can be stuck together but usually reasonably easy to pry apart.

Let me know if you do find the pipe is cracked, seems an odd fault but the one I did looked like the pipe had split due to metal fatigue or similar.

regards

Richard


----------



## Blue Star Coffee (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Malcolm,

"There is a problem in so far as when water is being demanded through the steam wand, that is with the pump running and steam valve open, a trickle of water discharges through the group head."








This sounds like the spring valve in the group has perished with age.Replace it and that should stop the leak when using steam wand.

http://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-steam-valve-and-spring-263-p.asp

Also you should replace the group gaskets at the same time

http://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-dream-gasket-kit--versitale-version-588-p.asp


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

agree with bluestar coffee - its the same setup as the 2015 classic - after a while the spring looses a bit of springiness or there is a spot of dirt stopping the spring n widget sealing properly - its a 5 minute job to remove and check it / stretch the spring a little.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Thankyou @BlueStarCoffee and @jimbojohn55, unfortunately I dont have that part on my machine. If you look at post 5 I have included a schematic that looks exactly like my machine. It has the discharge tube on the LHS. Ive cleaned the solenoid valve, it all looks ok. Anyone know how to test that for sure. I can pour shots/Steam etc with no problem. Just hot water through the steam wand (which I never use!!)

@HizerKite had a similar problem on one of the machines he repaired and remarked that in his case it was the internal boiler pipe. Im in the process of trying to get the boiler apart. Its free of everything (most wires attached) but the two halves wont separate. I'll have to mark up the wiring so i can remove completely.

Thanks for your input anyway and I wish I did have that little ball valve as you say jimbo would have been much more straight forward. Its turning into a long job.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

ooohhh just in case your wondering why Im bothering if I dont use the hot water facility, its because Im looking to sell the machine on and would rather everything was working as it should.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

I managed to open up the boiler. Th nut on the centre has to be taken off (after removing the pipe from the solenoid) this nut consists of an internal thread and external one. The internal one screws onto the internal pipe, the external one onto the boiler. So its like a dual function thing. After removing that nut the boiler separated quite readily. There are no issues with the internal pipe.

After a discussion with someone at Blue Star Coffee it looks like I need a new solenoid. I'll attempt to remove the installed one first first.


----------

